# Masterbuilt Electric Smokers



## JGDean (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with electric smokers? I just ordered one and want input/tips. Thanks.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 7, 2009)

A friend of mine has one and loves it - and he has a 10-ft rig he tows out to places where he caters BBQ dinners! Turns out excellent smoked meats! Only problem - it's so simple it takes all the fun out of fussing with a real wood smoker.


----------



## JLSnooky (Dec 27, 2009)

I ust got one and so far so good. I have been making jerky. The instructions are very fague. Make sure your meat is room temp before you put it in your smoker, otherwise the unit takes too long to get to operating temp.


----------



## Roweenaa (Jun 5, 2012)

I've had an electric for years as well as "ye ol' faithful" wood smoker. Just remember to use the water pan with the beverage of your choice to keep the meat moist. I have no problem maintaining around 225 F in all kinds of weather.


----------

